# How many ogfrs have seen a 200" buck



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

I have seen some very big buck in my day a 195+ giant double drop tine in the city of Youngstown ,ohio several years ago that was next to a 24- 26" 8pt at wkbn on midlothian and South ave in the fence. I also saw a 185+south east of new Castle, pa .ended up hit by a car .also a 180" double drop tine also hit by a car on 224 3years ago by pa line

I have a Great Friend that has a 200"+ giant running around his stand this season is winding down they are very rare but they are out there I'm hoping that he gets the opportunity to get the shot he had it at 30yds but no shot I give him credit for not taking a bad shot and possibly wounding him.
Tell your story's would love to hear them or see them.


----------



## caseyroo

Only seen one true over 200" buck, and it was behind a fence at a deer farm. I know not really relevant to seeing one in the wild, but I was blown away by just the mass and length. I have seen quite a few 170's, and couple in the 180's, but they didn't compare to that monster. I would compare it to a nice 8lb walleye, and then pulling in a 12lber; is a whole different animal!


----------



## jmyers8

Shot at one during the rut bout 8 years ago. He was killed suring gun season 7 miles from where i shot at him back in his home territory. A guy near where he was killed had videos and pics since he was a 3 year old. He scored 204. Made me sick that i missed him but was also a great experience to see one on the hoof


----------



## ironman172

Seen several, but never hunting them


----------



## Eastside Al

Only on tv shows and at deer farms
Truely a special deer


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

I was hunting both the 185 se of new Castle we seen him 5-6 times in the alfalfa field between 2 cornfields always last light and too far 75-100yds out small farm . 
The other is i had on camera 6-7times on 2 different cameras late October early November but never seen him till he was dead he got hit 1.5 -2 miles from where I saw him on camera he liked small small thickets less then 2acrs little areas you wouldn't think of looking but the deer funneled it my cousin missed him during bow season just lowered his bow down from his stand 11am early November looked up here he comes pulls his bow back up knocked an arrow the buck looks up sees him runs out to 45+- yds stops turns looks up at him he was full drawn misjudged the yds right under him gone after he later rangefound it 53 54 55yd something like that


----------



## Seaturd

Don't know if it made 200 or not but some lady in a Ford mini-van hit the biggest buck I've ever seen on rt 77N about 10 miles north of exit 28. A statey was already on scene as well several pickup trucks with guys admiring the monster. I slowed as much as I could - the rack appeared intact - very wide with heavy mains and a lot of long tines. The deer itself was enormous - rough guess in the 300 lb range. This was a good 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Lundy

Never, I think I have only seen 3 that would push 180 in 47 years of deer hunting Ohio


----------



## 9Left

Yep... I Hunt a lot of places in Ohio, public and private, i saw one once probably in the 170 range, and i thought that was HUGE!


----------



## catmoris

I saw him 3 years ago and have no idea about score


----------



## mmtchell

Saw a guy bring this in to the check station ...biggest I have ever seen .. arrowed it in brush creek in Jefferson county ,, at least 10 years ago ..in the pouring rain...it was bigger in person ..me and my brother were in the check station and somebody called and said this guy is bringing in a monster 22 point , I guess they new him because they were all laughing like it was a lie,, I was by the door when I saw this truck pull up and saw the rack sticking out the top of the bed ,,, then I stopped all there laughing when I yelled out ,,HE AINT BULLSHITIN


----------



## hopintocash2

These are probably the 2 biggest I've seen, and neither hit 150.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Brutus has been the only true 200"+ deer ive seen on the hoof and got to hold his horns after he was harvested. The weight and mass of this deers horns is absolutely incredible. Thats the only one Ive personally seen alive in Ohio that went over 200"


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

That is a Great picture Beautiful Buck Congrats


----------



## Fishballz

I've never seen a 200. Me and my dad both almost killed what I'd guess a 170 two nights in a row at salt fork about 6 years ago. He was literally a step away from an arrow flying, it was a heart breaking! I did get drawn for the season long bow hunt so we were hunting an area that it typically off limits to hunting. We named him "awe sh*t" well because when you saw him that's the first thing that came to mind. I did get to arrow my pb buck this year. Haven't got a score yet as the drying period just ended and don't have him back from the taxidermist yet. I really don't know what he'll go as I don't know about all the deductions that go into scoring non typicals


----------



## crittergitter

I've seen some whoppers in the field. In Crawford county I had an encounter with a beautiful non-typical 17 ptr. My buddy had 2 encounters with him and his neighbor had 2 encounters with him. Last day of gun season a neighbor down the road shot him and he grossed 178.

I had a place in Delaware county that I got access to for exactly one bow season. It was a mecca for bucks!! OMG! One morning I got sandwiched between two giants. One was probably 150 class and was dwarfed by the other, but the other was straight down wind at about 50 yards and wasn't coming any closer. I missed the other one. That was the biggest typical whitetail buck I've ever seen in the field. It was an amazing buck to lay eyes on for sure. 

I had another hunt in Delaware county. It was a bump and dump that didn't work out. My buddy called it a magazine buck, meaning if I had successfully harvested it he was convinced that I would have wound up on the cover of a magazine. It was a huge non-typical. 

I don't believe I've seen a true 200"r in the field. A couple that may have come close though.


----------



## Tbomb55

I saw one this past fall in the metro park near Bay Village. My grandson and I were watching a big buck for a while and I was thinking wow that guy goes about 170 easy. Then a monster comes through the same area shortly after ( running the rival off his turf I assume ). The best part was that we were watching next to a cedar fence and he must not have noticed us. He was watching cars on the park road and appeared to be timing his chance to cross. He starts to accelerate and at the last second sees us and he skidded to a stop with chunks of turf flying around him. He took off and crossed about 50 yards away.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

I think it was 2006 or07 I was hunting in negley Ohio down off Rt170 I was told about a giant roughly 16pt my buddy saw him several times in a guys front yard right on 170 just before archery season I was hunting across the street and on opening day I am driving down 170 sure as heck there he was 20+" wide main frame 11 or12 and a bunch of kickers high and massive crossing the street in front of me right into the woods I was about to head into he was probably 175-180" but I never seen this deer in the woods. I saw him twice right next to the street main highway my buddy that lives there doesn't know what happened to him . I tagged out end of Oct that year with a giant 14 pt and I never seen that deer again


----------



## Carpn

I bet alot more think they've seen a 200 than actually have . A true 170 is a absolute giant . 200 is just Ridiculous . I saw one about 10 yrs ago . I'd killed a 150 that yr and was out Thanksgiving weekend doe hunting . Saw him at 50 yds . Neighbors killed him during ML. Was 215


----------



## jray

I've seen 2 candidates (170+) too hard to tell on the hoof. One got the pass on my family property the last half hour of dark Saturday of gun season a few years ago. I had the crosshairs on him while he was trotting but he was inline with my neighbors house so I pulled off. Another neighbor showed me a trail cam pic several years later and this thing was a TYPICAL 18 point with mass and length like ive never seen in my life. I've seen several around 150-170 on public land with one being a confirmed 168


----------



## T-180

I agree with you Carpn that most 200's seen aren't quite that, they are just too rare. I've had close encounters with 150's & 160's that take your breath away for a moment and I know of many bucks suffering ground shrinkage. I have seen one in the "wild" that was 200 ish, but it was on a high fence, mega dollar hunting preserve in the late summer during a company party. 5 bucks walked out in ascending order with the first one a nice 140, then they just got ridiculous. The manager of the property said the biggest was a 210 class animal but needed another year !!!


----------



## squid_1

I have seen some big bucks in my days not to sure if they were 200's or not but I have seen one that looked like and Elk. Bagged my personal best 3 years ago grossed 178 1/2 and netted 171 3/8. I don't know if I will ever get another one that big but trying is the fun part.


----------



## Snook

Have a set in my basement Gross 211 5/8 and Net 204 5/8. Shot by my brother in Coshocton Co. Believe it was shot in 1998. Was the 4th largest non typical shot in that county as of last year. Was in Buckmasters "Rack" magazine and in Ohio Game magazine. 

It takes a lot of bone to reach 200. To see a 170+ Booner in the woods is an accomplishment in itself. Their not behind many trees I can tell you. Most guys who see a 140-150 class buck will say it's a giant. And it is a great buck but 170+ in woods will look collasal... lol TV makes it look so easy. And it can be if you have big money and let them live. BUT most of us are not that fortunate.


----------



## Lewis

Here is a pic from North Canton, Ohio


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

That is a giant


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

I'm hoping to get some trail came pics from my buddies he has a goldmine where he is he gave my son and i permission for next year I'm Definitely Looking forward to it


----------



## fastwater

Like others here, have seen some big bucks. A few in the 170's for sure. Bow hunted one for 4 yrs that probably went mid 180's. Can't say I've ever seen a 200 in the wild.


----------



## fireline

My buddy shot this one last year the last week of bow season in Alliance, it scored 265 and should be number 4 non typical, same deer in Lewis photo.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

That Is an awesome Buck Congrats to him


----------



## KCBfalcon58

235 Portage Co.


----------



## fishingful

KCBfalcon58 said:


> 235 Portage Co.


That one was taken up the road from me and my wives aunt took the picture.

I have seen a non typical 230 to 240 at westbranch. I was squirl hunting. Had 8 bucks with him. One was a 170 8 point.
Sides of it were 8 to 9 inches shaped like a hand and proably 30 or more wide. He was dipping his head to walk between the trees

Kicked myself for not deer hunting that day.

I also saw a 180 to 190 8 point out there. A couple years later. Busted by the sun and my breath.

I am sure they are dead now. That was 10 to 15 years ago.


----------



## ezbite

Lewis said:


> Here is a pic from North Canton, Ohio
> View attachment 228001


id ice that sucker down and drive around with him for hours and hours and hours just smiling at everyone who looked.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Ya know how people put there two fingers together and say "I was this close"? That's my case with the 200" dream buck. The buck I shot scored 187 0/8" Boone and Crocket Net Non-Typical and 199" gross non-typical. We scored it the night I shot it at 205 1/8". But the official BBBC is what I go by. Harvested on my home farm when I was 14. We've only seen one bigger buck since then and that was a few miles away on a summer scouting trip.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

Very nice Bucks they are all Great Deer. We are still plugging away till the end we have several 145- mid 160" bucks but nothing bigger hopefully next year they are going to be some real studs


----------



## Lundy

The stats would suggest that a deer scoring over 200 is very rare and I'm guessing as others have that maybe field scores could be tad bit over estimated a little in the excitement of the moment.

Since 2002
Deer reported harvest - 3,217,048
Deer reported to Ohio Big Buck over 200 since 2002 - 127
Percentage of deer over 200 killed and reported - .0000394

I realize that not all bucks over 200 are reported but........


----------



## jamesbalog

Cant say that i have, neither in the field or on any of my trail cameras. Biggest buck ive ever hunted was in 2008, He was a main frame 10 with some kickers and roughly foot long brows. I would put him in the 170-180ish range.

Never saw him again after the 08 season and never heard of anyone killing him


----------



## hopintocash2

Lundy said:


> The stats would suggest that a deer scoring over 200 is very rare and I'm guessing as others have that maybe field scores could be tad bit over estimated a little in the excitement of the moment.
> 
> Since 2002
> Deer reported harvest - 3,217,048
> Deer reported to Ohio Big Buck over 200 since 2002 - 127
> Percentage of deer over 200 killed and reported - .0000394
> 
> I realize that not all bucks over 200 are reported but........


Lundy, as usual your numbers don't lie. A 200+ deer is truly amazing. I feel a 170 deer is incredible, and something to be proud of. The only 200 deer I've seen is at Cabela's.


----------



## Pooch

That's funny. The deer in post 24 is the same deer in post 28. Drop tine on left side, palmatted right side with that giant G2 ( no mistaken that )and split brows. Zoomed in looks like the same deer to me.


----------



## fastwater

Pooch said:


> That's funny. The deer in post 24 is the same deer in post 28. Drop tine on left side, palmatted right side with that giant G2 ( no mistaken that )and split brows. Zoomed in looks like the same deer to me.


It is...

Post 28 reads...


fireline said:


> My buddy shot this one last year the last week of bow season in Alliance, it scored 265 and should be number 4 non typical, *same deer in Lewis photo.*


Lewis posted post 24.


----------



## Carpn

Lundy said:


> The stats would suggest that a deer scoring over 200 is very rare and I'm guessing as others have that maybe field scores could be tad bit over estimated a little in the excitement of the moment.
> 
> Since 2002
> Deer reported harvest - 3,217,048
> Deer reported to Ohio Big Buck over 200 since 2002 - 127
> Percentage of deer over 200 killed and reported - .0000394
> 
> I realize that not all bucks over 200 are reported but........


Does the state consider gross or net in their stat ? If you consider gross I bet the odds are at least .0001394%


----------



## Lundy

Carpn said:


> Does the state consider gross or net in their stat ? If you consider gross I bet the odds are at least .0001394%


hahahahahahhaha


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

Pooch said:


> That's funny. The deer in post 24 is the same deer in post 28. Drop tine on left side, palmatted right side with that giant G2 ( no mistaken that )and split brows. Zoomed in looks like the same deer to me.



Your right same deer lol


----------



## Summertimesnowman

Not sure what this one would score, but he's the biggest one I've seen. I saw him this year running with another big 10/12 pointer during rut in an unhuntable area. 








A true Ohio Beast!


----------



## Lewis

Yep same deer, but certainly not my deer. (I wish).... I posted that pic in a hurry. I should have added that it was a pic that made quite a buzz all over the internet and should have no problem reaching 200". Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## Schatty

The only buck I've seen close to 200" was about 15 years ago. It was the day after Thanksgiving and I was scouting for gun season, without a bow of course. I usually carry my bow any time I'm scouting because you truly never know. Well wish I would have had it along that day. The buck jumped from a bed about 100 yds in front of my uncle and it ran straight up the hill and stopped 25 yds from broadside looking back at my uncle. 3 days later on opening morning of gun season my uncle put the giant on the ground. No doubt the same deer I saw. Biggest buck anyone in my hunting circles has taken. Scored just over 195, 27 scoreable points. Bummed I didn't get a chance at him but happy my uncle did. Buck of a lifetime. My brother took a 180+" deer last gun season. 15 point with multiple drop tines. The pic of just the deer mount was my uncles, the pic with the big guy is my brother.


----------



## MuskyFan

Seen dozens of them... ;-)


----------



## Sciotodarby

I've seen several around the 180" mark, with one that was probably close to 200". I was shelling corn and he came out of the corn about 100 yards in front of me and just stood there as I passed within 60' with the combine. Wish I had my bow with me. He was absolutely huge and had to have been over 26" wide. A buddy of mine shot one this past fall that is right around 185 with a 24" spread and I know the big one I saw was wider than him.


----------



## fastwater

Sciotodarby said:


> I've seen several around the 180" mark, with one that was probably close to 200". I was shelling corn and he came out of the corn about 100 yards in front of me and just stood there as I passed within 60' with the combine. Wish I had my bow with me. He was absolutely huge and had to have been over 26" wide. A buddy of mine shot one this past fall that is right around 185 with a 24" spread and I know the big one I saw was wider than him.


Isn't it amazing that deer just aren't afraid of most farm equipment in farm country and will let you get very close to them? Often, even the big boys.
I posted this before but years ago, our neighbor that had polio as a kid hunted deer off a mule(4legged) and said you could practically walk up and stick the muzzle in a deers ear.


----------



## fireline

I went to the Buckeye Big Buck Banquet last night, in 2015-2016 season 188329 deer were taken and only 10 scored over 200'', there were 2 over 265 and Ohio was the only state to have that.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

Wow that would be a Giant of a Buck 265" not in a fence did you get any pics by chance


----------



## bobk

fireline said:


> I went to the Buckeye Big Buck Banquet last night, in 2015-2016 season 188329 deer were taken and only 10 scored over 200'', there were 2 over 265 and Ohio was the only state to have that.


Did they give any stats on where the big boys were taken? Any taken off public land?


----------



## fireline

Here is a picture of my buddy with the 265 7/8 buck he got last year in Stark County 2 miles.south of Alliance, the other deer on the lower left has the shed antlers from the year before at it scored 171, the other buck that scored 287 5/8 was taken in Fairfield county ,I didn't get a picture of it


----------



## fastwater

fireline said:


> Here is a picture of my buddy with the 265 7/8 buck he got last year in Stark County 2 miles.south of Alliance, the other deer on the lower left has the shed antlers from the year before at it scored 171, the other buck that scored 287 5/8 was taken in Fairfield county ,I didn't get a picture of it


Isn't the one on the right the one Dave Kopp shot. And wasn't it shot in a suburban area of Stark County on private property?


----------



## fireline

fastwater said:


> Isn't the one on the right the one Dave Kopp shot. And wasn't it shot in a suburban area of Stark County on private property?
> View attachment 229616


yes to both


----------



## fastwater

The Coffman buck shot on private property in Fairfield Co. in 2015.
Gross scored 300 7/8...net score 278:


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

My God those are Huge Buck all 3 good looking mounts too.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo

Ive seen 2 in the 200 range but both were in urban areas around Dayton and both in 2007. One was south east of the dayton mall in miamisburg crossing my highschool parking lot at 8am in November, and the other crossing dorthy lane onto the golf course from the neighborhoods in kettering. Middle of the day. My jaw dropped both times. Big non typical freaks. The way a 200+ carries its rack is something dreams are made of. I dont think it was a cooincidence that I saw both in the same year when the herd was peaking. And the state tries to tell us quality over quanity. We're loosing habitat fast now so it might be true down the road.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo

fastwater said:


> The Coffman buck shot on private property in Fairfield Co. in 2015.
> Gross scored 300 7/8...net score 278:
> View attachment 229627


What is that watermark on the photo? LOL does he represent a realty company now that he shot a big deer? lol


----------



## fastwater

OutdoorMediaCo said:


> What is that watermark on the photo? LOL does he represent a realty company now that he shot a big deer? lol


Not sure about the 'reality' watermark.
That pic came off a site showing pics the top five Ohio bucks taken from 2014 to present. Seems all the pics had some kind of 'watermark' on them whether it was a taxidermist or whatever. Saw other pics of the same buck on other sites and just thought this was the best one. Don't remember which year but I believe a photo of this buck, Dan Coffman and Tony Zerkle(fairfield Co. ODNR officer) was used on the front of Ohio's yearly hunting law booklet.

Edit:
Ooops, guess I was wrong about Tony Zerkle being in the photo, just Dan...


----------

